# Disrespectful Airboat on Carancahua Bay!!!



## Port Alto Black Drum (May 1, 2012)

Will the operator of the Airboat that goes in Front of all the Piers . At 5.45am in the Morning please PM me I would like to Talk to you. Also there are plenty other residents of Port Alto that would like to talk to you as well.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Not familiar with the area, but is there another way for him to leave the launch that won't disturb you or anyone else?
If not, chalk it up to one of the cons of living on the water.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

This should be good. Not a bad time though, they would normally be making noise around 4:30


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

If he is a duck hunter...at that time of the morning...he is way late.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I am sure they will be getting rights back to you! 
See if you can get his TX numbers


----------



## Port Alto Black Drum (May 1, 2012)

No he does not launch his boat in Port Alto he is just a sorry disrespectful guide. That probably launchs at hwy 35. Besides are boat ramp is private. We have better people than that.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like they're coming by close enough to take a breaking ball from a tomato.


----------



## Port Alto Black Drum (May 1, 2012)

We do have a plan for the Jerk.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Lemme make sure I understand this.......you are upset because a person is obeying the law, running his airboat on public water, so they may enjoy a public resource? And, now "we" have a plan for him.


Sounds like the problem is easily identified here........


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

As long as we're complaining about the normal expected hazards of where we choose to live here, will the lead dog of the pack of coyotes out west of my house last night that started yippin' and carryin' on at 2:30 last might please PM me? I would like to talk to you.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> As long as we're complaining about the normal expected hazards of where we choose to live here, will the lead dog of the pack of coyotes out west of my house last night that started yippin' and carryin' on at 2:30 last might please PM me? I would like to talk to you.


You better "have a plan" for said 'yote.

Some jack wad drove by my house once with loud mufflers. i'm gonna get that sob! Same for the little twirps that come by on their bikes with cards in the spokes! They're prob belligerent lil twirps that don't raise their hand to speak in class.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Port Alto Black Drum (May 1, 2012)

Whats normal about an Airboat buzzing the piers early inthe morning.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Port Alto Black Drum said:


> Whats normal about an Airboat buzzing the piers early inthe morning.


Ever known folks to duck hunt mid day?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Port Alto Black Drum said:


> Whats normal about an Airboat buzzing the piers early inthe morning.


Don't know what he is doing,but if his boat is legal,on public waters,it is probably his route to get to where he is going.Ear plugs for you would be an easy answer.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

If your pier wasn't in the way, he'd be running 10' off the bank. Airboats don't do big open water that well.


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

Come on man. I'm sure it's just for a short time during duck season.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Whoever was cruising BarX real slow last night in the dually lit up like a Christmas tree.....I was watchin........:ac550:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> Ever known folks to duck hunt mid day?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah when you show up late and forget to bring the tacos. I'll be waiting for you tomorrow AM.


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

.........


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Port Alto Black Drum said:


> We do have a plan for the Jerk.


Sounds like a premeditated threat.....better hope he does not have an accident and stumbles across this thread.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of airboats cause of the noise but not much you can really do. Unless there is a noise violation perhaps. He runs on the shore cause airboats sink easily on open water. If you are really bothered I would contact your congressman about requiring mufflers on airboats like they do in florida. I lived on the water last winter and duck season sucked with all the noise so I understand. Will airboaters like the idea of mufflers? No but you know sometimes you have to compromise when you create a public nuisance 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Flat's Hunter said:


> I'm not a big fan of airboats cause of the noise but not much you can really do. Unless there is a noise violation perhaps. He runs on the shore cause airboats sink easily on open water. If you are really bothered I would contact your congressman about requiring mufflers on airboats like they do in florida. I lived on the water last winter and duck season sucked with all the noise so I understand. Will airboaters like the idea of mufflers? No but you know sometimes you have to compromise when you create a public nuisance
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


 Mufflers don't really help all that much unless you're just putting around anyway. The noise is off the blade tips, not the motor.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh. Well that's sucks. Not much help then It sounds like a good idea. It don't know what the answer is but a civil discussion and compromise do need to be made. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Oh. Well that's sucks. Not much help then It sounds like a good idea. It don't know what the answer is but a civil discussion and compromise do need to be made.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


 Some of the refuges, etc. require mufflers: it is a slight improvement, but get one spooled up and you'll still hear it for miles.. IF they're running hard enough to be on plane, it'll be loud.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I was reading an article from Florida. Evidently there are some things you can do with the blades and gear reduction that can help. One County had a 90 decibel from 50 ft rule. Of course all that cost alot of Money. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...OORS29_1_1_airboat-daniel-construction-cranes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

*Airboat*

I too have a house in port alto. And also have an airboat. I don't duck hunt the bay. So that wasn't me but it could have been one of my buddies hunting. As for the noise it sucks so does the fireworks all night the week of holidays. It's part of living in that area. Not to mention all the atv, utv, and everything else that runs the roads with music blasting from their subs on summer weekends. Sorry for the noise. Feel free to contact me, I don't know what for, I don't have an answer for the situation. But I do use the private ramp when I fish that bay or I use Freeman's boat ramp.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

The "lot of money" is the hard part: the "quiet" props are stupid expensive, and they're still just bandaids: all you're doing is shaving off a few decibels here and there with any legitimate measure that allows the boat to retain the power and durability that you need. At some point, you can mandate doubling the cost of somebody's boat here, and you haven't done a thing about the outboards that will wake people up too. Somewhere down the line, you've got to just accept the fact that people's toys make noise, and if you bought a bay house in Texas for 24/7 peace and quiet, you REALLY didn't do your homework.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

We have a guy that launches his airboat about 100 yards from our house pretty much every weekend, solo....he's damm good with that beast and normally gone in a few minutes. No big deal. I walk out on my deck sometimes hoping he'll stop by and throw out an invite, I hear he slays'em......

That's Marlin Marina and I'm the second house.......in case he's a 2Cooler....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

This is what they sound like on a quiet little creek at 0400 on a school day while the kids are still asleep, vibrating the windows on the house. They run through the grass and over the reefs running all the reds out.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> This is what they sound like on a quiet little creek at 0400 on a school day while the kids are still asleep, vibrating the windows on the house. They run through the grass and over the reefs running all the reds out.


 We did a bit of an experiment years ago in a Louisiana bayou: you can't for sure say that fish hear the same way, of course, but we took a dive underwater with airboats and regular outboards going past at speed: the airboat was just kind of a "whoosh", pretty quiet: the outboard was spectacularly louder.. That makes sense, all the biggest noisemaking components on an outboard are using the water to muffle them. The noise is still going SOMEWHERE.. After that, I really don't buy the "scare the fish" bit, at least not in comparison to a regular boat. Now the ducks, on the other hand....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

When you run over a fish in 10" of water it scares them!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> The "lot of money" is the hard part: the "quiet" props are stupid expensive, and they're still just bandaids: all you're doing is shaving off a few decibels here and there with any legitimate measure that allows the boat to retain the power and durability that you need. At some point, you can mandate doubling the cost of somebody's boat here, and you haven't done a thing about the outboards that will wake people up too. Somewhere down the line, you've got to just accept the fact that people's toys make noise, and if you bought a bay house in Texas for 24/7 peace and quiet, you REALLY didn't do your homework.


You know that's always the argument used. Look at the car industry. There was no way to make cars out of light weight materials that lasted with powerful more fuel efficient engines. Now cars are a hell of alot better than the old days. You just have to accept the challenge and accept a change in paradigm

And if you make a airboat sound like a lawnmower then I think that's a great compromise.

You don't hear people screaming about outboards being too loud do you. Sure there are a few,but nothing like airboats. I lived full time on the coast for a while and still have the house. Outboards you don't notice. Airboat can be heard coming for miles amd heard going for miles. Not a big deal at 8 am. But at 4:30 am not the most pleasant sound. I never get woke up by outboards. If I am up Don't hear them much in the house. And when was the last time you saw someone where ear protection on a outboard boat. So there is no comparison with the noise.

I like airboats and don't want them banned but there is no denying they are a nuisance with the noise. I understand about airboats and power and the concerns. But pretty much every air boat owner I have met has that muscle car mentality of louder is better, more power at all cost. Never heard anybody boast about how quite there airboat is, but only the opposite. If there was a push for "quite power" on airboats then things would develop. But as we all know airboat owners as a whole resist any effort to compromise on noise coming from their boats.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Flat's Hunter said:


> You know that's always the argument used. Look at the car industry. There was no way to make cars out of light weight materials that lasted with powerful more fuel efficient engines. Now cars are a hell of alot better than the old days. You just have to accept the challenge and accept a change in paradigm
> 
> And if you make a airboat sound like a lawnmower then I think that's a great compromise.
> 
> ...


Good luck making any legit airboat sound like a lawn mower....


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

People who live by the airport or by a train track or behind a high school stadium knew there was going to be noise too. Was that bay and boat ramp there when you bought the house? 

....there's no crying in baseball.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> When you run over a fish in 10" of water it scares them!


 And that's in some way exclusive to an airboat? I guess we need to kick all the boats period out of your creek?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Flat's Hunter said:


> You know that's always the argument used. Look at the car industry. There was no way to make cars out of light weight materials that lasted with powerful more fuel efficient engines. Now cars are a hell of alot better than the old days. You just have to accept the challenge and accept a change in paradigm
> 
> And if you make a airboat sound like a lawnmower then I think that's a great compromise.
> 
> ...


 You didn't notice outboards because you're used to it: that's what happens when there's a buttload of boat on the bays 24/7... Airboats are pretty much a relative rarity besides a few weeks a year for duck season..

Anybody is going to resist effort to compromise when a proposed regulation singles them out... Owners of regular outboards scream like a kid that dropped his ice cream at the mention of the term "prop scar"..

I honestly can't say I've ever heard an airboat owner speak of intentionally "loudening" their boat. It's a give and take: to paraphrase the old saying, there's quiet, powerful, and cheap: pick any two.

As far as your lawnmower theory, apparently you need to revisit the definition of the term "compromise": a compromise is a two way street: you give up something, you get something. What you're suggesting is called a "mandate".. The airboat owners don't get diddly-squat but a huge bill.


----------



## joe h (Jul 3, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> This is what they sound like on a quiet little creek at 0400 on a school day while the kids are still asleep, vibrating the windows on the house. They run through the grass and over the reefs running all the reds out.


He is actually running it pretty mildly. He isn't full into the throttle at all. Seems to be considerate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

you could have a fat neighbor who mows his grass at 6am wearing a thong...:ac550:
I work oncall 24/7 and what happens around noon or 6pm when I'm trying to sleep is no different than OP's biss'n except for the time of day...


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Port Alto has chnged so much as compared to other coastal areas. Back in my day (Seth Meyers) it was a community mostly populated by fairly local folks.Every one waved, kids learned to drive boats and cars with their parents or older brothers and sisters. Lots of people became friends at Port Alto. Now it is totally different with somewhat of an elitest exclusive country club feel. Many of the once great areas are now gone or much more private. Boat ramps, piers and beaches that kids and adults once enjoyed are gone and whats left is this sort of hoity toity look at what I have, but keep away kind of feel. We sold our place and fish Keller Bay mostly.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I have barges that come by my house and churn up the water in front of my pier. They also vibrate the windows of my house. Is there anything I can do about this? Man oh man some people just need to live in bfe and stop whining.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

I see what you mean Tortuga!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

You didn't notice outboards because you're used to it: that's what happens when there's a buttload of boat on the bays 24/7... Airboats are pretty much a relative rarity besides a few weeks a year for duck season.


I don't notice outboards because they are relatively quiet! You can't tell me that there isn't a huge difference in the 2. When you have to wear ear protection to ride on a boat that means it is LOUD. The reason there is not more out cry is that duck season is only a few weeks a year. 



I honestly can't say I've ever heard an airboat owner speak of intentionally "loudening" their boat. It's a give and take: to paraphrase the old saying, there's quiet, powerful, and cheap: pick 2

Thats the point. I know they don't intentionally make them louder. But cheap is easier and well cheaper... So power is synonymous with louder. The more rumble the more badass. 


As far as your lawnmower theory, apparently you need to revisit the definition of the term "compromise": a compromise is a two way street: you give up something, you get something. What you're suggesting is called a "mandate".. The airboat owners don't get diddly-squat but a huge bill.

Sure they do. The alternative is they don't have airboats at all. Pretty simple. It's like all things in society. We must have a set of rules in order to have balance and peace between all individuals. These compromises are everywhere in our lives. There is always an argument of what these should be and that makes it tough. My opinion on this matter is unrestricted noise from 7am to 9pm. You want to run at 4:30 am then that fine. Quiet it down. If that requires a 60-80k airboat then Ok. Seems like everyone has a Bayboat like that. I'll even go further let's just have noise restrictions if there are residences in the area so that everyone launching in a swamp aren't impeded by a rule that doesn't really apply. See. That is what compromise is about. Give and take. I don't really want to hear the noise but I will still allow you to do as you like with minimal irritation to me. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Flat's Hunter said:


> You didn't notice outboards because you're used to it: that's what happens when there's a buttload of boat on the bays 24/7... Airboats are pretty much a relative rarity besides a few weeks a year for duck season.
> 
> I don't notice outboards because they are relatively quiet! You can't tell me that there isn't a huge difference in the 2. When you have to wear ear protection to ride on a boat that means it is LOUD. The reason there is not more out cry is that duck season is only a few weeks a year.
> 
> ...


Be honest! How many kayaks do you own?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

railbird said:


> Be honest! How many kayaks do you own?


0
. I also like to run in shallow water if need be. Actually I like running in shallow water. But I also think you should have your motor raised up in the tunnel. I try to not intentionally prop scar. I am concerned about laws banning all use,ie no compromise 
I also hate your enemy wpp, again no compromise 
You know it's all about personal responsibility. Unfortunately we will never agree on it as a society.

I tolerate kayaks and try to give them room. I tolerate Wade fisherman and give them room. I tolerate drift fishing on a mile stretch of flat and not cut them off even if is 1/2 mile down wind (like you like to drift with your tower railbird) I tolerate airboats. I don't even mind an airboat hugging the shoreline inside of me because I know why they do it. Do I like the noise. No. Tolerate it during the day. Sure.

The whole point of the conversation is courtesy. Running a motor that requires ear protection to be around in early morning hours around people's house maybe not courteous. Cutting off a drift not courteous. Tearing up the environment, not courteous. We always talk about getting along. But when someone mentions a common noise complaint and offers some solutions he gets attacked and suddenly making jabs about kayaks owned like I am part of wpp. Let me give a little saying... Were there is a will there is a way. All I see is no will so there will be no way. Of course with all stereotypes not all are like this. Just most. That's why there is a stereotype

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Flat's Hunter said:


> 0
> . I also like to run in shallow water if need be. Actually I like running in shallow water. But I also think you should have your motor raised up in the tunnel. I try to not intentionally prop scar. I am concerned about laws banning all use,ie no compromise
> I also hate your enemy wpp, again no compromise
> You know it's all about personal responsibility. Unfortunately we will never agree on it as a society.
> ...


I'm not sure about your stereotype argument, but fan boats have been using that area long before you got there and will be using it long after. I recently purchased a home on a canal 300 yds from a major freeway. I have not complained about the road noise one time. I understood when I moved in it was part of living where I live. As for the nosy neighbors, that may be a different story. If they can't stay out of my business I may be buying an air boat for my lift and will become a regular every morning duck hunter. That should get their hackles up. Thanks for the great idea! Already been considering getting a beagle to leave in the yard all day to serenade my nosy neighbors.

Your argument just sounded too much like my ole biddies from wpp to let it go without pointing it out. If your arguments sound like that to others, I would suggest you change tactics.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Touche sir. . That's why these discussions are difficult to achieve balance. 

Good luck with your neighbors. It's tough living with people. It's fine when you like each other. But when you don't.... It sucks. Hard to be civil and not let it escalate. I find myself in the same situation sometimes. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Flat's Hunter said:


> 0
> . I also like to run in shallow water if need be. Actually I like running in shallow water. But I also think you should have your motor raised up in the tunnel. I try to not intentionally prop scar. I am concerned about laws banning all use,ie no compromise
> I also hate your enemy wpp, again no compromise
> You know it's all about personal responsibility. Unfortunately we will never agree on it as a society.
> ...


 San Angelo...?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

kweber said:


> San Angelo...?


Not up to date.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Personally I love the sound of an airbote running up and down a small residential creek! 

Not meaning to sound derogatory but to me few things in the outdoors makes a bolder "Look At Me" statement than blowing all living life off of a reef or feeding in the grass because it's not only fun but is perfectly legal!

I'm glad y'all don't use the public ramp in the ICW because then the kids would get that extra 1-1/2 hours of sleep before school!

Weekenders...sheesh!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL, tends to disperse THINGS quickly.



Harbormaster said:


> When you run over a fish in 10" of water it scares them!


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Port Alto Black Drum said:


> We do have a plan for the Jerk.


Mods should report this guy. Boating isn't illegal and this would concern me if anyone I knew was running an airboat over there since people have been known to do crazy stuff like run wires across an area that are clear so you can't see them at night.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't like airboats or rap music.

But since both are allowed that's the way it goes.


----------



## paddling john (May 29, 2004)

*Airboat*

This guy used to wake me up every morning as well. When I get up to go potty I put in my ear plugs. Problem mostly solved. He launches from east side of the bay. Fisherman's Village. I see him going back every day after the hunt. Either he is too cheap to buy a compass or GPS or he is just plain stupid. It is a much shorter boat ride if he just shot straight across the middle of the bay. Probably afraid of getting lost in the dark. He has to follow the shore line to Salt Lake where he hunts.
John


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Nope*



paddling john said:


> This guy used to wake me up every morning as well. When I get up to go potty I put in my ear plugs. Problem mostly solved. He launches from east side of the bay. Fisherman's Village. I see him going back every day after the hunt. Either he is too cheap to buy a compass or GPS or he is just plain stupid. It is a much shorter boat ride if he just shot straight across the middle of the bay. Probably afraid of getting lost in the dark. He has to follow the shore line to Salt Lake where he hunts.
> John


Probably not stupid or cheap. Just running shallow because that's what airboats are designed to do. They don't run well in deep water like "the middle of the bay".


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

paddling john said:


> This guy used to wake me up every morning as well. When I get up to go potty I put in my ear plugs. Problem mostly solved. He launches from east side of the bay. Fisherman's Village. I see him going back every day after the hunt. Either he is too cheap to buy a compass or GPS or he is just plain stupid. It is a much shorter boat ride if he just shot straight across the middle of the bay. Probably afraid of getting lost in the dark. He has to follow the shore line to Salt Lake where he hunts.
> John


If he experienced some sort of power loss or other problem in the middle of the bay it could very well end up bad. If something happens to engine and you slow down quick expect water to come over the back and that could sink it real quick


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Pratt and Whitney R-1340...
I've put gas, weevil spray and de-foliant in ag planes w/this motor..
2 blade constant speed prop..
loud outfits...
fan boats w/ v-8's and 3/4 or counter-rotating paddle blade props aint nuttin' like those old planes...


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Air boats are worthless in anything bigger than a light chop. Make a boat wake and watch the operator change course to avoid you every time. They're top heavy and have a smooth bottom with no keel. There is one on Lake Houston that's contracted by the City to spray/control non native species of water hyacinth. He only runs on days when there's no boat traffic. If I operated a water craft that was prone to tipping and scuttling, I'd hug the shoreline too-just sayin' 

And on the subject of having a plan.......

I had a neighbor who turned into Godzilla whenever the local boys would run in the ditch in front of his house on their four-wheeler's. Oh he'd loose his mind in rage, blowin' smoke from them big old Godzilla ears of his and spittin' fire. I came home from work one evening to find four folks being loaded into ambulances cuz dumb ars Godzilla strung a rope across a ditch he didn't even own to protect grass that wasn't even his. They sued, he died of old age and anger and the ditch is still there, still don't belong to no one and it's doing just fine-it didn't seem to need all that protectin'.......


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

if your "plan" involves something that could endanger them think again, think about the 8 year old that could be on the boat, and the lengthy sentence for manslaughter if anyone is killed. And just think about if what he is doing is illegal or just annoying, and whether anything you have ever done is annoying.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone notice on google maps Carancahua Bay now says Vaes Bay?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

How many airplanes have you ever seen, been on or around that were quiet? Don't you think that if the technology was there to quiet the planes down that much that you would all ready see that? It's not there. There are more expensive carbon fiber airboat props that are designed to be quieter with the same winglets that you see on the ends of 747 wings that will be quieter than your standard prop, but they are still not quiet. I own one. 99.9% of airboats that you are seeing on the bays are running mufflers. Just as stated earlier, the engine is not where all of the noise is coming from. It is all in the prop speed. We can go on all day about the outboard vs. airboat argument, and in the end the facts are the facts. The airboat is loud and anuisance to some and the outboards are tearing up the vegetation prop scaring polluting the waters with their exhaust. In the end the airboat only has one big negative, and it's the noise. The negatives of the outboard to the environment far exceed that. I own both and choose to enjoy both. There's a purpose for both. The boat scaring the fish is a crock! I can't tell you how many times I've driven into a back lake in an airboat seen a school of redfish, shut it down, jumped out and caught fish. I've been involved in oil spill clean ups, rescuing people in flood waters, and pulling people off a sand bar with an airboat, and not one of those people ever complained. The bays are our resource to share and use as we please, as long as legally and respectful. There are going to be bad apples in every group no matter what it is. In this case, the airboat operator is totally legal. The only only other thing he should do is run the far side bank when near the houses out of respect. You can't possibly think that because you choose to live on the water where this activity has taken place long before you, that it now needs to change? I would suggest you change your plan for this operator, and put forth the effort into some ear plugs or something less hostile, because in the end you will be the one that loses.


----------



## Port Alto Black Drum (May 1, 2012)

You know the plan was to find the operator of the Airboat and ask him if he would be appreciated of the full time residents that live here full time maybe they don't have to come so close to the piers. Thats all But any how we located the operator and all is good . Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Port Alto has chnged so much as compared to other coastal areas. Back in my day (Seth Meyers) it was a community mostly populated by fairly local folks.Every one waved, kids learned to drive boats and cars with their parents or older brothers and sisters. Lots of people became friends at Port Alto. Now it is totally different with somewhat of an elitest exclusive country club feel. Many of the once great areas are now gone or much more private. Boat ramps, piers and beaches that kids and adults once enjoyed are gone and whats left is this sort of hoity toity look at what I have, but keep away kind of feel. We sold our place and fish Keller Bay mostly.


That's for sure. Carla got our house down there then we tried again and put a big trailer house where the slab of the first house was.

Finally moved the trailer to the deer lease; too may big city people moved in and the atmosphere just changed.

As has been said, the airboat runs in shallow water to help prevent it from sinking in deeper water. Operators like to run in water where if the boat did take on water it would sink a few inches and be on bottom.

Anyway, if the boat is coming from up near 35 it could be coming from the Cape or up river or the ramp in the Crescent V but probably from the Cape and runs the shoreline around Wolf's Point and down the Port Alto side to the lakes.

It is what it is and ya'll will just need to live with it unfortunately.

TH


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Port Alto Black Drum said:


> You know the plan was to find the operator of the Airboat and ask him if he would be appreciated of the full time residents that live here full time maybe they don't have to come so close to the piers. Thats all But any how we located the operator and all is good . Thanks for all of your input.


good job!


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

Most airboat people are good people, but there are bad apples in every tree. It is just that a discourteous airboat operator is going to be more noticeable due to the nature of his boat. That said I despise airboats and the noise they make. I'll be all alone and peaceful in my kayak in some area that I don't think anyone else can walk, wake, or boat into and here comes one of those dang noisy airboats and ruins it. I sure wish I had one though.


----------



## Salty Sam (Sep 25, 2012)

But did he go "Passed the Sign?"


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

I love air boats and wish I owned one. As long as you don't have your foot stuck in the carburetor or going against a hard wind, you can minimize the amount of noise but not fully eliminate. My cousin had one for a few years and he graciously invited me to go duck hunting with him in matagorda a few times. Pretty nice to pull up to a blind, unload your gear without spilling your whiskey or getting your waders wet. On one occasion a hard north wind blew all the water out of the marsh lake we were hunting. We rode in the air boat and picked up all the decoys because the mud was to deep to wade.


----------



## Hurley (Jan 10, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> That's for sure. Carla got our house down there then we tried again and put a big trailer house where the slab of the first house was.
> 
> Finally moved the trailer to the deer lease; too may big city people moved in and the atmosphere just changed.
> 
> ...


Same exact deal going on at the cape. When we got our place there there was no worries in the world and can have fun and relax. Nowadays you cant do much without worrying if its gonna annoy or offend someone. too many blue hairs plus now the president of the homeowners is a realtor known to sell in the cape. So you know what she is up to.


----------

